
Ask HN: Why are Yahoo comments sections overrun by seemingly unhinged people? - HoppedUpMenace
I take about 100% of the stuff I read on Yahoo! with a grain of salt, as most should. That being said, when there is anything of interest to click on, the one place you can guarantee to be morbidly entertained and disappointed with society at the same time is the comments sections. I have my suspicions of the possible types of people that still have Yahoo! usernames, that make the effort to leave comments, but my question to this community is, who are these people?
======
yuri9378
Former Yahoo here. These are legit people commenting on Yahoo websites. They
are some of people who trust brand irrespective of what happens. Many have
been with Yahoo for 10 or 15 years.

I personally know someone in early 50s who refuses to use Gmail. I joined
Yahoo through a startup acquisition and left within in a year. Only thing I
miss about Yahoo is free food. There was so much food and in SNVL campus you
could see people spending time from 11:30 to 2:30 only eating food.

Despite that fact that a lot of people like to shit on Yahoo, they still have
a good technology. I worked highly complex advertising systems that touch over
half of entire web. I think lack of business knowledge and partly diversity
favored managers is what brought down Yahoo. All cool tech talent left for
Ama/Goog/FB/Flix et al.

~~~
laksmanv
Good email to reach out?

------
douche
I haven't seen it come up much in search results of late, but some of the
stuff you used to see on Yahoo Answers was incredible. It was like
StackOverflow for the Jerry Springer crowd.

